# "Colt new line"



## Swift (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi Guys!

In this moment I'm working on an old Colt ("new line") but something is missing in the mechanism!





The cylinder is not revolving when I activate the hammer, so maybe the missing part/s is a spring or something like that. - Can anyone of you tell me what I need, or have any of you an exploded drawing of the model?

Swift


----------

